# Chrome plated Mercian on EBAY



## Hilldodger (4 Nov 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180427988883&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

All proceeds to charity


----------



## bonk man (5 Nov 2009)

Borderline boiler....


----------



## raindog (7 Nov 2009)

Wow, that's quite a rust problem around the bb area.


----------



## Hilldodger (7 Nov 2009)

It's only the chrome that is rusty not the frame


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Nov 2009)

It is lovely - Mrs 3BM would kill me though......must resist!


----------

